# Springtail/lizard poop



## Wusserton (Feb 21, 2014)

I know this isnt really the forum for lizard questions but it goes hand in hand so I figured I would ask, I have 4 brown anoles 2 captive bred females one rescue female and one bought male ...so far breeding is happening and all 3 females look big and fat so Im looking for eggs daily but my question is do springs work on lizard poop? I seeded it with a few I had left after a few builds but since got more springs going and will probably have a million of them in about 1-2 weeks, the lizards wont eat them they are too tiny, but will springs go to work on their poop? this very topic is why I am a frogger lol sick of doing complete substrate changes in natural vivs ...they poop on everything! lol they poop where they eat! its my highest maintenance tank, always has been always will be ...a little spring/iso help would be muchly apreaciated but they would most likely eat isos given the chance.


----------



## aspidites73 (Oct 2, 2012)

Your population is exploding because of the excellent food supply (lizard poop). Lack of predation helps, too. I'm not certain springtails will be able to keep up but couldn't hurt as long as they aren't harassing the lizards. No One likes beings crawled upon 24/7


----------



## Wusserton (Feb 21, 2014)

aspidites73 said:


> Your population is exploding because of the excellent food supply (lizard poop). Lack of predation helps, too. I'm not certain springtails will be able to keep up but couldn't hurt as long as they aren't harassing the lizards. No One likes beings crawled upon 24/7


Yeah the springs I have seen are all in/on the substrate, its a weird question being a frogger but having mild success in anoles, they breed like crazy and lizards being lizards poop on everything and anything! the springs would never go up to lizard heights because its 80-85 degrees on basking spots but wouldnt you know it they poop there! lol But they poop everywhere so was wondering if the springs could actually handle the task given that plants would do the rest (hopefully) I was hoping someone with experience in springs/ao/substrates could answer this quicky but I will probably just ask Mike Walltis fron black jungle what they do. Kts not a hige deal, I remove the lizards (hard) and than scape/clean the tank(easy) use new substarte same plants the cycle continues... lol


----------



## Wusserton (Feb 21, 2014)

I'm saying that I have to wash/spray lizard poop down to the substrate and was wondering if there was a microfauna strong enough to clean it once there? It must be an issue with small gheckos too!

I bit this bullet in my teens and always had success with regular changes so were talking generations upon generations down the road while seperating siblings the entire way ....just sick of regular substrate cleaning in the anole tank and was wondering if springs were "up to the task" or if I had to continue is this fashion with my last/new captive breds or if I should just ax the program because of it, I could make a massive tank in the basement for them but is it even worth it? were talking a $4 lizard here in the end that isnt exactly endandgered in any way shape or form


----------



## jimmy rustles (Mar 10, 2013)

Zophoba beetles might be an option, if theres a chance for some water in The enclosure geosesarma sp. might be an Option as well that Ive heard of. Bigger isopods can help, but I've heard anole keepers Tell stories, that they might munch down The anole eggs as well.
I don't think all these options will be sufficient enough tho.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Justin144 (Sep 13, 2014)

I have a Vivarium i built for my Anoles. I have 3 anoles 1 bahamon and 2 green. The 2 green are breeding as well and are making a nest in my leaf litter. 

I built it just like a Dart frog viv, the only difference is that they have a basking area. But they love sitting on the broms and bask. 

Ive never noticed springtails bothering them. I have a Huge... HUGE population of springtails in there with them lol. Cause they ARE eating the poo and dead crickets. 

I havent touched there enclosure to clean. Accept i do clean the poo spots on their basking vine sometimes with water and a tooth brush. The springtails dont like the heat but will clean that area a little at night when its cooler. 

If you have any hatchlings in the tank they will make short work of springtails but not the adults

Lmk if you have any more questions but yeah i would suggest adding springtails it will make your life alot easier


----------



## Wusserton (Feb 21, 2014)

Justin144 said:


> I have a Vivarium i built for my Anoles. I have 3 anoles 1 bahamon and 2 green. The 2 green are breeding as well and are making a nest in my leaf litter.
> 
> I built it just like a Dart frog viv, the only difference is that they have a basking area. But they love sitting on the broms and bask.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the advice, Yeah mine is built just like a frog viv too, I do have a few springs in there but since getting another culture I hope to explode my spring population so will definitely have a few I can add to that tank for help lol Im glad they leave the eggs alone, I try to pluck them if I see them and incubate in a seperate enclosure because baby anoles are so tiny that if they dont get chowed down on by the adults their a pain to catch lol I spray the plants and basking spot down with water here and there but have never seen a spring up there, I figured I would feed them springs and fruits with pin crickets when they hatch, Im expecting a lot of eggs with 3 young females and a big healthy male lol


----------



## Justin144 (Sep 13, 2014)

Wusserton said:


> Thanks for the advice, Yeah mine is built just like a frog viv too, I do have a few springs in there but since getting another culture I hope to explode my spring population so will definitely have a few I can add to that tank for help lol Im glad they leave the eggs alone, I try to pluck them if I see them and incubate in a seperate enclosure because baby anoles are so tiny that if they dont get chowed down on by the adults their a pain to catch lol I spray the plants and basking spot down with water here and there but have never seen a spring up there, I figured I would feed them springs and fruits with pin crickets when they hatch, Im expecting a lot of eggs with 3 young females and a big healthy male lol



They breed quite a bit. i just let mine do it naturally cause i dont wanna incubate them. but ill have to take my Green tree frog out before they hatch lol


----------

